# stringing a recurve



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the big loop at the top.


----------



## LebeauHunter (Jun 4, 2007)

My trad book says big loop at the top, but I don't understand why that matters. For unstringing, I take the string first off the top as I assumed it would be easier and consistent using the bigger loop. If you flip the string, all it means is you will have to reset your nock point. If you like where the nock is measure it before flipping the string.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

so it is not bad for the bow in any way to have the big loop at the bottom?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

shouldn't hurt the bow. what bow did you finally get and how much weight ?


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

i got a bear grizzly mainly because i loved how it felt in the hand and i got it at 50# 28in. i love it lol


----------



## LebeauHunter (Jun 4, 2007)

It's a lot of fun, eh? :biggrin1:


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

ummmm.... yes... it should make a big difference to where the center serving is, since the "center serving" is usually not at all centered. Big loop on top is the norm.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orion Major said:


> ummmm.... yes... it should make a big difference to where the center serving is, since the "center serving" is usually not at all centered. Big loop on top is the norm.


doesnt hurt the bow right? then were good


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Big loop at the top for me.
In years past, we stung the bow. By sliding the big loop up the top limb. [ Later


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Big loop on top because if you set up your string the traditional way,the bow is between your legs and the loop on top makes it easier to set.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

im using a stringer tho.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

Should not hurt the bow. Some strings have the same size loop at both ends. If you are storing the string on the bow when unstrung then typically the big loop is at the top but certainly doesn't have to be. When the serving starts to wear out and if the rest is okay you can flip it and reset the nock point and get more life from the string.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

If the string has had the center serving put on correctly, the serving should extend from just a little above the nock (maybe a couple inches?) to several inches below the nock. As I understand it this lower portion is largely to protect the string as it repeatedly strikes the arm guard ( and no, not everybody hits the arm guard), so if you turn over a correctly made string I think you loose that protection and could wear out te string.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

after looking at the string the serving above my nock is about an 1 1/2 inches while its about five inches below the nock. its just the string is flipped


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes the big loop goes at the top, not only for easy stringing, but your serving will be properly centered with the big loop on top.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds like another sad chapter of what’s become of “Pro Shops” since “traditional archery” has become the minority. Makes me curious about how the “pro” got the string on the bow in the first place…but visions of the whole experience just keep going downhill so I’ll pause here.

By the numbers…getting the bow strung is on top of the list of “things that will hurt you if not done properly.”

The larger loop is typically made large enough to be able to slide down the top limb, far enough to unstring the bow without complete removal of the string. The bottom loop is made smaller, mostly to aid in keeping the string in place when stringing the bow. It would also follow, typically, that the center serving be located in consideration of the aforementioned construction (…and with more serving below the approximate nocking point location than above).

To try and address more of your stated concerns, it does not “hurt” the bow to flip the string end for end…but if you say the serving works out “correctly” then the question might quickly become “did the same ‘pro’ make the string?” But, again, location of the large loop is basically a “stringing the bow” consideration and with bows such as your grizzly it can very possibly become more awkward to try stringing the lower limb…the “meat” in the grip can be more “in the way” and, should you accessorize with a bow quiver, that too could become troublesome.)

Without painting any more pictures, I can only suggest that you’ll eventually discover large loop on top to be very basic and sound practice…and...that maybe you should take some “pro shop” stuff with an adequate supply of salt.

That said, I think it was very good of you to ask the question…you’ve now been a bit more informed than “the other guy”.

Be safe…Enjoy. Rick.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

rickstix said:


> Sounds like another sad chapter of what’s become of “Pro Shops” since “traditional archery” has become the minority. Makes me curious about how the “pro” got the string on the bow in the first place…but visions of the whole experience just keep going downhill so I’ll pause here.
> 
> By the numbers…getting the bow strung is on top of the list of “things that will hurt you if not done properly.”
> 
> ...



you have no idea how much this helped. thanks


----------

